# Black skin and hair loss



## Stanley-the-Chi (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm just looking for some advice. I have a intact 9 month old male chihuahua and recently I've notice his skin on his tummy, feet and head has started to turn black! His hair is thinning on these areas but he's not itching excessively. I've been to the vets and they are going to do some skin scrapes on Monday, I just wondered if any one had any experience with any of these symptoms? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that the skin scrapings are diagnostic. Glad he is not itching! Keep us posted.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine gets that every year when the pollen levels are high. He has terrible allergies and when exposed to allergens, balds and gets small sores. If the exposure continues for more than one or two times (IE, he had a bite of chicken by accident) he will turn dark all over and loose a lot of hair. Even one exposure is enough for his hair to come out and cause sores on his belly, but it's always over fairly quickly afterward.


----------

